# Problem to stop tapes early?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

I've nearly finished the program and have completed about 90 days but I've missed quite a few days in a row recently. Is it a problem if I stop at this point or do I need to listen to the last 10 days to get the full benefit? Or do I need to go back to an earlier point in the program and restart. I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Victor:I'd say definitely finish the tapes. The last bit is like wrapping it all up. I'm not sure how far you should go back, though. That's something Eric and Mike would have to answer.







Good luck.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, no problem. Go back a couple days before you stopped and start there and go to the end.I think your in an interestinng stage here or at least it was for me. When your done wait a bit and see if you notice more improvements and how you deal with things and how you feel. Remember also the tapes aren't going anywhere and they are there for you to use whenever you might want to. So be happy your getting close to finished as opposed to this is the end if that makes some sense. Your still moving forward. The momentum is in place.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

Thanks for the input guys,I think I'll go back to where I left off and finish the tapes. I only have like 8 or 9 days to go until I'm done. It's exciting to nearly have completed the program though and I hope to improve even more than I have thus far.


----------

